# Galveston 12/20/08



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

today I went out to Galveston with my cousins, my two brothers, my grandpa fishing geezer, and my dad neophyte. We drifted west bay and ended up with 4 reds (three were keepers),3 specks (1 was a keeper), and one keeper flounder.

right now the web is not letting me post the pictures so I will just wait til now.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

here are the pics


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a good trip! Thanks for the report...


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the report......great time!!!


----------



## bcj (Aug 14, 2005)

that's awesome!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That last pic is a classic one, one to remember. Great job!


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Nice!*



SaltH2oAssassin said:


> That last pic is a classic one, one to remember. Great job!


Ditto!

Good Job on ruining them younstas Geezer! lol

Slurp


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

two more.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats young man.....Keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Now thats a heck of a crew.........good catch boys.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Great job! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Great post and awesome pictures! Love the one with all the kids holding up a fish.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great catches, great photos and super kids. Way to go!


----------



## keliwiggler20 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures of kids and fish. They grow up fast take them every chance you get.


----------



## Rapalakid (May 12, 2008)

i just could not seem to react to the winter bites that well.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Great photos, good to see a family on the water.


----------



## neophyte (Oct 23, 2004)

Congrats on your first keeper red son!! She sure was good on the halfshell.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*A Gaggle of Fishermen!*

Yep, it sure looks like I got a gaggle of fishing grandsons on my hands.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Now that looks like one heck of a CHRISTMAS CARD great report and pics...


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for a great report and pictures. What a group!


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

KID you always do a great job.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## TripleSlam (Apr 3, 2008)

Rapalakid - nice report - camera man did a good job, too. Keep those pics in a safe place, they'll be priceless in a few years... although you might not think so right now. Kudo's to Fishingeezer and Neophyte... good job men! Good times and good memories - don't get any better than that... hope to see similar reports in the future from you guys...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Way to go! Looks like a capt. in the making....great crew,and nice fish!


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Great pics, looks like a fun time for all!!!


----------

